# flirtatious texting to my wife leads to phone argument!?!



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife went to a store to get some things. I decided to send her some flirtatious text messages as follows:
Me:Last night was a lot of fun
Her: (no response for 5 minutes)
Me: Can you put on that sexy red nighty later tonight?
Her: (still no response 5 minutes later)
Me: Oh and those very high sexy CFM shoes (CFM = cum F'ck me)
Her: (12 minutes after I sent her the first message) OK busy buying stuff
Me: does it sound fun?
Her: OK busy
Me: Seriously? Its a yes or no question

She then calls me and we get into a f'n argument. 

If she was busy she could have simply said either "sounds fun Ill talk to you later. Im busy right now" or "No Im not in the mood. I am busy".


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't know, man. Dressing sexy is a gift my wife gives me. She won't do it if I ask for it.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Damned if you do...damned if you don't.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

ExiledBayStater said:


> I don't know, man. Dressing sexy is a gift my wife gives me. She won't do it if I ask for it.


My wife rarely initiates and she wants me to tell her what I want.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> My wife rarely initiates and she wants me to tell her what I want.


I think where you went too far was saying with the last text. "Seriously? It's a yes or no question" comes off as impatient and is likely to antagonize. It sounds like she just wanted an hour or so without having to deal with marital communications. I mean, you got some last night, right? She wants space while she's at the grocery store, give it to her and hopefully you'll get some again soon.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

Dont jump to conclusions. Is this new for the two of you? Sounds like it is. If it is, she just might have been suprised and didnt know how to react that doesnt mean she didnt like it. Talking "dirty" we are not all born with, if it makes you uncomfortable you dont know how to respond initially If you critisize you will completely shut it down. Big mistake because you misconstrue her "lack" of reaction She may just need some "leading' and patience as well as positive reinforcement by you until she is comfortable and able to run with it.

And she did say ok....less enthusiastic than you wanted but still a yes.

Or..maybe...she was just preoccupied......


----------



## trigirl (Feb 7, 2013)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> My wife went to a store to get some things. I decided to send her some flirtatious text messages as follows:
> Me:Last night was a lot of fun
> Her: (no response for 5 minutes)
> Me: Can you put on that sexy red nighty later tonight?
> ...


I think it is awesome that you took the time to send her those text messages. I would have been all over that...wherever I was.....Kudos to you:smthumbup:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Why do people keep texting when they don't get an answer? If I send a sext to my husband and he doesn't answer I assume (correctly) that he's busy and I leave it be. I don't keep after him looking for a response. And just because I'm in the mood to sext doesn't mean that he is.

Unless this is an ongoing problem I say let it go.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Why do people keep texting when they don't get an answer?


This. You texted her and she didn't respond. Rather than letting it go you pile them up. 

It's nothing more than harassment followed by a snide text at the end. 

I'm not surprised she went ballistic on you.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> My wife went to a store to get some things. I decided to send her some flirtatious text messages as follows:
> Me:Last night was a lot of fun
> Her: (no response for 5 minutes)
> Me: Can you put on that sexy red nighty later tonight?
> ...


I'd be pissed. Its more the way she blew you off than simply not being able to participate. She could have found a nicer way to rain check the sexting. Like "I'm busy but I'll see you at home ;-) or something simple like that. 

How busy could she have really been if she was willing to call you and argue about it.?? I don't get it. She was shopping, she wasn't in front of the supreme court.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

I don't want to read too much into it but it doesn't sound like the reaction of someone who is in love. But I don't know her so....


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

You said she went to the store to pick up some things. You were probably texting her while she was driving or actually picking up things. Or comparing prices, or putting the groceries on the belt, or talking to the cashier about the price on something, or paying. 

So, she read your texts when she got a chance, and she replied with a short text, which is all she had time for because she was getting things. She said OK to your request, and that she was busy at the moment. 

If she'd wanted to stand in the store texting, I suppose she could have added, "I'm not feeling sexy or like sexting right now while the surly bag boy is dumping the milk right on top of the bread." But she probably just wanted to finish up and get out of the store instead of texting.

Timing, dude, timing. Your timing was bad. And you became sensitive about it because you felt hurt, and started a fight.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

jfv said:


> I'd be pissed. Its more the way she blew you off than simply not being able to participate. She could have found a nicer way to rain check the sexting. Like "I'm busy but I'll see you at home ;-) or something simple like that.
> 
> How busy could she have really been if she was willing to call you and argue about it.?? I don't get it. She was shopping, she wasn't in front of the supreme court.


if she was just preoccupied I agree with this...it was cold...she could have put it on the back burner in a much nicer way but norajean has a point too about timing. i think alot depends on your particular situation or patterns.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

inarut said:


> if she was just preoccupied I agree with this...it was cold...she could have put it on the back burner in a much nicer way but norajean has a point too about timing. i think alot depends on your particular situation or patterns.


Whatever the timing was why be cold about it? What was the cost of being warm? That's the part that bothers me.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

jfv said:


> Whatever the timing was why be cold about it? What was the cost of being warm? That's the part that bothers me.


True, she still could have said something sweet in just a few words.


----------



## mupostori (May 20, 2012)

women love shopping and you were disturbing


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My H would have received the response 'Yeah, yeah, whatever.' When I go to the shop for groceries, I only want to get it done without disturbing my train of thought.
If he persisted in texting me while I was concentrating, I would sent him a message telling him I was going to turn my phone off. Because he knows me, he would not take this personally, just laugh that his stirring was getting a reaction.

I think that the fact that OP kept on pushing for a response was the problem, he probably annoyed the crap out of his wife and she bit back. It is not a reason on it's own to call for divorce..


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

Put yourself in the same situation. You send him sweet text maybe with a sexual inuendo while he is doing something he likes or needs to do and he says.....yea, ok later... then..keep bothering me and I will shut my phone off. How would you feel?

You can still say...love u babe...cant wait but cant talk now... or something like that.

I didnt hear anyone call for divorce unless I missed something.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

If I'm out shopping I'm unlikely to be in the right mindset for sexting my SO... Why did you keep sending her texts when you knew she was busy and probably unable to respond to them?

I positively loathe shopping, and when I do it I want to get it done as quickly as possible with as few interruptions as possible.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

He was trying to create a mood and yes his timing was off.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What bothers me is the OP assuming the worst of his wife. 

His timing was apparently off. So let it go.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Timing is important but you shouldn't shut down someone when they are trying to communicate with you like that. Especially your SO.

I can understand why you were impatient. You were trying to flirt and have some fun and she wasn't really interested. She could've just found a nice way to say that. She didn't really engage you and her response was more of the tone of you dropping it. For all of you that would be pissed and find this disturbing good job. Then when you are frustrated and puzzled why your husband doesn't flirt with your anymore, this is why.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

I understand the very reasonable explanation for not being able to engage in it at that moment. 
I need someone to help me with the explanation for the tone of her response. Why get so annoyed? I don't buy the 'concentrating on shopping' reason. I'm referring to her first response. Not the one after he pushed for an answer.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

How would you ladies feel if you called or texted your husband because you felt like being flirty with him and he was annoyed with you because he had a sh!tty day at work? Should he give you some impersonal response like you are some random solicitor? Whatever!


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> What bothers me is the OP assuming the worst of his wife.
> 
> *His timing was apparently off. So let it go*.


But was his timing being off warrant such a curt and cold response. Especially given what he was trying to initiate. 

Also, in this life you need to teach people how to treat you. Especially those closest to you. 

She didn't commit a capital crime or anything so he should put it in perspective but if he is confused or disturbed enough by it to post on a forum the last thing he should do is 'let it go'.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

He is understandably hurt. No, she is not a monster but in a bad moment acted inconsiderately. It can happen to anyone. If she can be sensitive to his feelings and not be defensive .....if he can express his feelings without attacking...then you apolagize move on and try not to do it again. Make it up to him, I'm sure he will be receptive.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Anytime someone makes an effort to be romantic or flirtacious with a spouse, it doesn't have to be reciprocated. But it should be appreciated.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Me personally? I don't sext. My husband has a fairly important job, and the idea of something accidentally getting sent to a co-worker/employee scares me (perhaps more than it scares him), as I've heard at least one story of someone else being fired in the company for it. 

So - the exact nature of sexting etiquette is a bit beyond me. But - if someone isn't in the mood at that particular moment, I'm not sure that's "treating your spouse like a random solicitor" - sometimes, you just aren't in the mood. Granted, there are likely nicer and not-so-nice ways to express that, and - it could just be me, but - it seems, OP like you were expecting an immediate response (as you noted how long it took each time for her to write back). Which - if you knew she was out shopping/doing chores, that might be a tad unrealistic. 

Now that you can't text and be flirty, but if you know she is likely to have divided attention, or not respond right away, you shouldn't expect it. As I'm not sure the texts themselves became the issue in the end, it was how she was busy with other things, she noted that, but you kept pressing the sex issue. Which, I'm guessing likely made her feel at less someone disrespected, no doubt furthered by the demand for an immediate yes or no answer. 

When she said she was busy, you could have taken the initiative to say something, "We'll talk about it later, sexy thing" or - something. The onus isn't all on her for how this went down.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Well he was definitely impatient about it but he wanted to flirt and she didn't. My comment about the random solicitor isn't about her not being in the mood. It was about how she responded. These are sensitive issues. I'm putting myself in her position and i'm thinking I would appreciate someone trying to turn me on or looking forward to some physical intimacy. This would put me in a good mood but if I was in mega busy mode I would respond when I could give them my undivided attention. Not saying something to shew them off.

If your spouse tries to initiate sex but you are not in the mood will you just nudge them away and watch t.v. like they are not there? Or just try to explain how you are not in the mood but you will be later. 

If you think this behavior is ok or justified you will be sorry in the long run if you do this to somebody. Or if you do it, I think it's something you should be willing to apologize for.

OP, next time you got to be more patient.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm just curious to know if when she called,did she call in a huff or with an explanation.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jfv said:


> But was his timing being off warrant such a curt and cold response. Especially given what he was trying to initiate.
> 
> Also, in this life you need to teach people how to treat you. Especially those closest to you.
> 
> She didn't commit a capital crime or anything so he should put it in perspective but if he is confused or disturbed enough by it to post on a forum the last thing he should do is 'let it go'.


I think that there is a bigger problem in the marriage. If everything was good in their relationsihp and she was just a little off today or if she was truely busy and thus did not respond, then I don't think it would brother him this much. 

His reaction is to assume the worst of her. He got annoyed because she was not responding quckly enough. This tells me that there is a lot more of an issue then her not responding immediately to his texts.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

I agree..which is precisely why he shouldn't let it go. There might be a bigger problem but it was her reaction that demonstrated this more than his. He's trying to flirt with her (which is a good thing last time i checked), she's not responding like someone who is being flirted with by the love of their life. (which is not so good) 

Maybe he got caught off gaurd by this and started thinking their might be a problem as well and got a little spooked and thus his 'impatience'

I don't understand what you mean by 'assume the worst of her'?
Why would your wife responding coldly and getting annoyed by your playful advances result in any other type of assumption?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

FalconKing said:


> Well he was definitely impatient about it but he wanted to flirt and she didn't. My comment about the random solicitor isn't about her not being in the mood. It was about how she responded. These are sensitive issues. I'm putting myself in her position and i'm thinking I would appreciate someone trying to turn me on or looking forward to some physical intimacy. This would put me in a good mood but if I was in mega busy mode I would respond when I could give them my undivided attention. Not saying something to shew them off.
> 
> If your spouse tries to initiate sex but you are not in the mood will you just nudge them away and watch t.v. like they are not there? Or just try to explain how you are not in the mood but you will be later.
> 
> ...


We have to remember his W was, presumably, in a shop when he texted her. He told us that:-

_My wife went to a store to get some things. I decided to send her some flirtatious text messages as follows:
Me:Last night was a lot of fun
Her: (no response for 5 minutes)
Me: Can you put on that sexy red nighty later tonight?
Her: (still no response 5 minutes later)
Me: Oh and those very high sexy CFM shoes (CFM = cum F'ck me)
Her: (12 minutes after I sent her the first message) OK busy buying stuff
Me: does it sound fun?
Her: OK busy
Me: Seriously? Its a yes or no question
_

Why was he sending these messages when he knew she was in a public place and it wasn't easy for her to respond properly? When she responded with:-

_"OK busy buying stuff"_

Why didn't he then wait for her to call or text him when she was finished, rather than continue to send her more texts?

If I text my SO and he doesn't respond, I know it's because he's unable to do so, and I don't bombard him with further texts.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cosmos, I love your tag line at the end there. "the purpose..."

So I'm thinking this texting event could go either way. If this is an ongoing thing where he is bringing the flirting and romance and frequently being rejected then he's got a serious point. If its a one time thing he lets it go....who knows what was going on at while she was away right? got cut off in the parking lot, the store is sold out of the sale stuff she was hoping to pick up, the line was super long at the cashier, she's hot flashing....lol etc Lets hope sometime soon she shoots him a text "would you like me in the CFM shoes tonight?" and all ends well.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Some people just don't like to think about sex in the grocery store or in other places where there are people around. It's a public place, and not everyone is comfortable with their poker face, so to speak. If your wife is a private person, it could be she just wants to keep her grocery space sex-free. I'm that way at the gym, and to some extent, the grocery store and at restaurants where there are a lot of kids around. And the movies. Don't talk to me when I'm watching a movie (even if it's about sex, lol.)


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

TBT said:


> I'm just curious to know if when she called,did she call in a huff or with an explanation.


Yes she did call me back in a huff. It was kinda like leave me alone.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Some people just don't like to think about sex in the grocery store or in other places where there are people around. It's a public place, and not everyone is comfortable with their poker face, so to speak. If your wife is a private person, it could be she just wants to keep her grocery space sex-free. I'm that way at the gym, and to some extent, the grocery store and at restaurants where there are a lot of kids around. And the movies. Don't talk to me when I'm watching a movie (even if it's about sex, lol.)


My wife and I go to swingers parties so she isnt that private. We are just having communication issues. I tell her something and she misinterprets what I am saying and vise-versa when she tells me something.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

staarz21 said:


> so she shouldn't complain when he doesn't attempt to do those things anymore.


Thats the thing, when I do not attempt those things (or just give her space) she thinks I am mad at her and ignoring her. Sure I might be a bit upset and not want to talk to her.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> If I text my SO and he doesn't respond, I know it's because he's unable to do so, and I don't bombard him with further texts.


Thats just it. If she would have just waited,thought about what I was saying(or texting in this case) to her, and then responded when she had a free minute then we would not have gotten into an argument.

Example:
sounds great. ttyl


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> My wife and I go to swingers parties so she isnt that private. We are just having communication issues. I tell her something and she misinterprets what I am saying and vise-versa when she tells me something.


lol. Well, maybe she just wants a break from all that and to keep the sex out of her groceries. (I'm thinking about that movie "6 Weeks" though. )

When given a passion, sometimes too much can be, well, just too much. If you overdo something, it loses its 'special' designation.

I concur with others about no reply or delayed reply or muted reply to text. It is a communication problem, feedback/listening related.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

inarut said:


> He was trying to create a mood and yes his timing was off.


My timing seems to be off on a lot of things lately. :scratchhead:


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I concur with others about no reply or delayed reply or muted reply to text. It is a communication problem, feedback/listening related.


We are going to a "couples therapy" tonight. As we have been having serious problems with communication, feedback, & listening. As a result of the communication problems we've built up walls.

We just dont go to swingers events. We switch things up all the time with bowling, movies, concerts,...


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> Thats just it. If she would have just waited,thought about what I was saying(or texting in this case) to her, and then responded when she had a free minute then we would not have gotten into an argument.
> 
> Example:
> sounds great. ttyl


If YOU had just waited, rather then sending a bunch more texts after the first one, you would not have gotten into an argument.

Several pages of great responses and you're still putting it all on her.

You need to be more self aware.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

totamm said:


> You need to be more self aware.


 Yes I know this.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> Thats just it. If she would have just waited,thought about what I was saying(or texting in this case) to her, and then responded when she had a free minute then we would not have gotten into an argument.
> 
> Example:
> sounds great. ttyl


With respect, OP, you wouldn't have got into the argument if you had let her get on with the shopping rather than sending her one text after another.

I don't know about your W, but I only respond to urgent calls/texts when I'm in a public place, and would probably have completely ignored similar texts from my SO until I got home.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Seems like something very very small to get upset about...especially considering you knew she was grocery shopping. Not the ideal place ot carry on a sexting conversation.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> My wife went to a store to get some things. I decided to send her some flirtatious text messages as follows:
> Me:Last night was a lot of fun
> Her: (no response for 5 minutes)
> Me: Can you put on that sexy red nighty later tonight?
> ...


I'm laughing. Not because I think its funny, but because I could see this almost happening to me. We probably wouldnt get in a fightt over it.

Once in a *great* while... particularly if I am off on a business trip or something and missing her.. I will shoot off a text message.. nothing overly crazy:

"..wow I so missed spooning with you in bed this morning, I'm really horny for you right now."

(...sound of crickets...)

(...no response...)

(Ever) 

I get home and Im like - "WTF.. I send you a message like that and all I get is silence?!.. let me tell you that does WONDERS for my self esteem!" (I am both laughing and serious).

She - "Yes I got it.. sorry. I save them up.. see?"

Sure enough, she has every little message like that I have ever sent her - going back several years.

Sometimes - she will send back a winky emoticon or something. Emotionally - it feels like a pat on the head. 

I never understood it, its just one of her quirks... and odd for someone as touchy-feely-needs-to-be-touched like she is. She just isnt that...uhm...verbal. Maybe that is exactly it.. in the sexual area she is more physical than verbal. I say keep it in perspectivem its not the end of the world and CERTAINLY nothing to fight about.

_*"Me: Seriously? Its a yes or no question"*_

This was your mistake. You cant force her to partake in your little need for text flirting. Get over it. If you want her to put on the red thing - lets see if you can ask her face to face. Many women respond to that better than an impresonal text message anyway - even though you think its sexy - she may not quite feel that way while picking over packages of hamburger.

One thing I have learned over the years - for us, it is pretty rare for anything my wife does to have 'malicious' intent behind it. When that idea pops into my head - thats when I know to be particularly careful before I start assigning blame for how I am feeling. 99% of the time - its because we simply do things a little differently.

Let her know that sexting or text messaging was your way of flirting and that you were feeliing very vulnerable and particularly insecure when you got 'the silent treatment'. You may get better results next time... and dont forget to tell her what you like in person too. And 6 texts in row isnt helping your cause - thats a little too much needy maybe?


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> ...I tell her something and she misinterprets what I am saying and vise-versa when she tells me something.


Exactly.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I haven't read the posts outside of your initial post

But I have to say,
You sound awfully needy.
Texting her every 5, 6 minutes asking why she didn't respond to the text you sent 5, 6 minutes ago seems very harrasing to me.
Being harrasing isn't sexy, and surely isn't going to make any woman jump into her CFM heels


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Um. A little common sense here. Sexting your SO out of the blue when you have no idea what kind of mood he/she may be in will generally not yield optimal results.

Sexting requires a litte bit of finesse. Start with an obvious opener. If you get a positive response, then keep going. If you get no response or a negative response, then don't flip your sh!t. Maybe the other person is, you know, busy. Or just not in the mood. Nothing earth-shattering about that.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We text and sext daily, I enjoy it and get a buzz when the phone beeps. But it is a regular thing and we both know how it works, if the other does not reply it is because they are driving, busy or just cannot reply at that moment.
I don't care what time or where I am, love getting his messages. He can often have meetings all day but will still find a minute here or there to send or reply.

It can be a great way to connect, have private jokes and build anticipation for the evening ahead. 

OP you and your wife both sent this on a downward spiral. You were too pushy and she was too abrupt. She could have taken 1 minute to give a nice reply "hey babe I am busy but love getting your txts", honestly it would take 30 seconds to do that.

Sounds like there are bigger issues at play and all you two have achieved here to to piss the other off.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> My wife went to a store to get some things. I decided to send her some flirtatious text messages as follows:
> Me:Last night was a lot of fun
> Her: (no response for 5 minutes)
> Me: Can you put on that sexy red nighty later tonight?
> ...


So here is the reality... she is just not that into you. Busy or not she could have responded. A positive response. But she actively chose to ignore you then blow you off. Then argue. My wife does the same crap! As long as she gets what she wants it's all good... as for a little flirty fun and she puckers up like a prune. I don't even try anymore. My guess is she is almost always like this... right?


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

discouraged1 said:


> So here is the reality... she is just not that into you. Busy or not she could have responded. A positive response. But she actively chose to ignore you then blow you off. Then argue. My wife does the same crap! As long as she gets what she wants it's all good... as for a little flirty fun and she puckers up like a prune. I don't even try anymore. My guess is she is almost always like this... right?


So as an example I am out of town last week... send her two messages in the morning on two different days. One was just to remind her to get up (usually late to work) and tell her I love her. The next day was just to wish her a good day. Think I got a response? Hardly, not even later in the day or that night. I try to call several times that week in the evening and she doesn't answer. My son calls on his phone telling me she is talking to her friend on the phone! At least I know where I stand, right?


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

discouraged1 said:


> So as an example I am out of town last week... send her two messages in the morning on two different days. One was just to remind her to get up (usually late to work) and tell her I love her. The next day was just to wish her a good day. Think I got a response? Hardly, not even later in the day or that night. I try to call several times that week in the evening and she doesn't answer. My son calls on his phone telling me she is talking to her friend on the phone! At least I know where I stand, right?


Sorry to hear this. maybe you should start a thread.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

aribabe said:


> I haven't read the posts outside of your initial post
> 
> But I have to say,
> You sound awfully needy.
> ...


Well, let me just add in the OP's defense we are all different. I will assume that they normally do text a fair amount. What seems needy to you is perfectly fine to me.

In fact if you text me now I will almost always respond within 2-3 minutes...normally within 1 and prefer texting over any other type of communication.

In this day and age as connected as we are you can't reply in a text? I would never be aggravated that my wife didn't reply quickly. You can tell when there is a time to play and a time not too, she obviously did not want to.

I send about 6500 text messages a month! So, 5-6 minutes for me is a eternity. At work I have my phone and 2 laptops open at all times. 

Good luck OP!! Make it right.........she didn't want to play so go make her feel special and maybe you will get your wish.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

bbad you trying to pick up some ladies?


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

:yawn2:


----------

